
Did John run rm –rf*? Why enterprises use session recording - OliverBock
https://www.onionid.com/blog/why-enterprises-use-session-recording/
======
Piskvorrr
Excellent way to get hacked - a SSH proxy is a MITM by definition, hence no
useful hostkey validation. Yay. (Perhaps solvable by "no connection to actual
server allowed except via proxy" and instances using different hostkeys
listening at different ports on the proxy server)

